# URGENT TTOC Samco group buy



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi all,

I transfered my money for the Samco GB on July 6th, the accompanying email stated 28 days delivery, this means that I should recieve my hoses end of next week, is this still the case ?

I need to make a booking for fitment with AmD who always have about a 2 week lead time, I have sent IM about this & had no response Â :-/

So can someone please tell me whats happening....


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

No one ???


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Morgan

Sorry about this, I am trying to get this sorted with Forge and as soon as I know anything new I will let you (and the others) know.

At the moment I am waiting for Forge to call me.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Sorry about this guys (I am sure my answer is hidden somwere in this forum :-/), but is the group buy for the intake hose still open? And how much is it in black?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Morgan
> 
> Sorry about this, I am trying to get this sorted with Forge and as soon as I know anything new I will let you (and the others) know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Graeme ,

Have the hoses actually been ordered from Forge yet ?

Reason I ask is when I spoke to Forge a week or so back they said Air intake hoses are on 6 week back order Â :-/

I cant wait this long for others works planned to go ahead on the TT, so may either not bother or source hoses elsewhere.

Thanks
Morgan


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Morgan

The order has been placed with Forge. I spoke with Russell last week and he told me that he had ordered the various parts. I was hoping to speak with him today, but I haven't been able to so I will make sure I do tomorrow. I'll let you know about the lead time tomorrow if I can find out.

Graeme


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks Graeme it is most appreciated Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

iirc the first Forge order was placed some time ago...but I was a bit busy with Burghley socan't remember when ... :-/

good job huTTers is on the case!

L


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> iirc the first Forge order was placed some time ago...but I was a bit busy with Burghley socan't remember when ... :-/
> 
> good job huTTers is on the case!
> 
> L


Cool 8) ;D

Could mean iminenent delivery ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nothing to do with the group buy as such, but if you're thinking about cancelling your group buy order and getting the hose elsewhere, be aware that the typical lead time at the moment is 4 weeks for black and blue and up to 6 weeks for other colours.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Not if they happen to be already sat on a shelf somewhere


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Update I now have a booking with AmD on the 8th August for the works to be completed on my car, so I really hope the hoses will be ready by then :-/


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have taken it upon myself to contact Forge who have informed me the order was infact only placed last week  & that there will be another 4 weeks wait.

Is it possible to drop out of this GB ?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Morgan are the hoses you ordered black? And what was the price? I actually want only the intake hose in black. :-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Morgan

Not really sure what's happened then. I sent everything off on the 8th July :-/

I did get to speak to Russell today and he said that he had ordered everything and the hoses are on a 6-8 week delivery, but they will be here in 4 weeks :-/

I will need to check with Russell if we can pull your order from the GB if you have them sourced from elsewhere (which is what I guess you may have). As there is such a shortage/long lead time, I'm sure he won't have any problem in getting rid of them elsewhere, but let me check.

If Morgan does not want to wait and someone else wants his hoses then let me know ASAP. He ordered the blue ones.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Graeme it was just a query really before I started trying to source elsewhere, sadly the blue hoses appear to harder than hens teeth to aquire :-[

So sorry for messing you about but leave order as is, I am going ahead with my other mods & will attempt to fit the hoses myself when they finally arrive.

Thanks for you help

Morgan


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

I am now looking at my bright RED samco hoses!

Cheers chaps.

Hope yours turn up soon Morgan.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Yeah so do I  ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

No sign of them yet


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Heres hoping they arrive tommorow......


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Morgan,

If on the 29th Graeme said that Russell told him they are still on 4 week delivery, I wouldn't be watching the mailbox!

Clive


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

I believe mine were ordered at the same time.
Give Russell another call.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

yeah will do that, also a little dicky bird well in fact another forum member tellls me Awesome GTI has lots of both turbo & intake hoses in Black & the intake is like half the price Forge charge


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

;D

Just spoken to Russell a delivery has arrived from Samco although they do batchs of a colour at a time & red was first their is a good chance my blue hoses will be with me this week !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Just fitted the air intake hose! Took two hours but should only have taken one hour.
Kept dropping the spanner to undo the bottom jubille clip. Which then involved jacking the car up and undoing most of the screws on the sump cover to retieve said spanner! Finally decided to tie the spanner to a piece of string ;D

Hopefully have a go at the turbo hoses tomorrow. This involves taking the bumper off.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Good luck m8


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Just fitted the air intake hose!


AND?!!!  Notice or measure any difference? Was this a collapsing hose avoidance replacement, or like me just a "lets see if it makes any difference" replacement? Have you got any before and after seat of the pants, or even better, VAG-COM air-flow measurment, comments?

Mine is sat on my desk (has been for a month now!) waiting for me to organise fitting, so I'm pretty interested in any positive effects to help me get my backside in gear!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm off to Revo HQ in the next week or so where they will be doing some logs on my car, i'll be fitting my hoses after this and get some more logs done when these have been fitted so will have b4 and after hopefully 
Jonah
ps. anyone got a step by step with pics of the install


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Clive,

Mainly for the colapsing hose and 'lets see if it makes a difference' , have not taken the car out for a decent run yet. No scientific way of measuring it as I do not have vag-com.

Jonah,

If you can take some pics of your existing intake hose from a couple of different angles with the engine cover off I'll put a description together. Take this off-line for the mo. email me pics to [email protected]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

My turbo hoses are at Forge ;D

I have sourced an intake elsewhere, all will be fitted Friday, I will take airflow measurements on way to AmD & on way home.

Although probably wont be a great indicator as FMIC & Cats are also being fitted also getting before & after RR done & geometry ;D


----------

